# Used IMac w/no instructions and blinking question mark on file iconI



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

I am now the owner of a used IMac, that came with no instructions, and a few cds. Also, the previous owner added another keyboard to it. When turned on, it flashes a question mark, on a file icon, with a little smiling face. I believe there is a cd in the drive, because I cannot insert another. After alot of reading, I have come to the conclusion that either I just don't know what I am doing, yet, or...the hard drive is damaged. I would certainly appreciate any information anyone could send me. As for the cd's, I have "software install" and floppy drive installation disk. (The others are encyclopedias, etc...) It does have the floppy disk attachment. Most embarrassing of all, I can't sseem to find the model of it! The disk drive does not have a tray, and I need to know if there is any way to get the disk out, that is already in there. If anyone would like to e-mail me, my address is [email protected] Thanks for the support.


----------



## macgyvr64 (Aug 30, 2003)

Does it have a small pinhole by the CD drive? You can usually stick a straightened paper clip into it and it will eject the disk.

If not...try putting in the Software install disk while it's blinking. The blinking question mark means that it cannot find a valid system folder.


----------



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks for the help. I got the cd out the same night I posted on this site. I tried the install cd, with no results. I think the hard drive was wiped, and I may need the restore cd, which didn't come with the other cd's. Any ideas about where I could get one cheap? Thanks again.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi cnc1000:

Try pressing and holding the C key when you have the software intall CD in the drive, and you turn the system on. 

If that doesn't help, then in all your literature, does it mention which Operating System version? (For example 8.1 or 9.0, etc.) Can you physically describe this iMac, so we can maybe help you determine which model number it is? 

Hope that helps.


----------



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey Yankee Rose

I am really in the dark with this computer. The install disk says it is for the dv version, and SSW Version 8.6. Does that tell you anything? The computer itself is purple, with the disk drive inside the case, and no tray. On the side, it has firewells. I am thinking it plays dvds, but not sure. I am blank about the information on the bottom Can't make heads nor tails of it.

The keyboard is not the one that came with the computer. It is a microsoft, and I am not sure that the same things would work with it. Thanks for your reply. Looking forward to any help I can get!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi cnc1000:

I edited my previous post -- try just pressing the C key down when you have the Software Install CD in the drive and turn on the system. (Sorry for the extra key I told you to try first.  )

If this works, with Mac OS 8.6 (which is what you have ), you can choose to do a "Clean" or an "Easy" install. Try an easy install first (assuming this method works.)

If the above does NOT work, then try resetting the PRAM on your iMac. Here is a link with specific directions on how to do that: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238

BTW: It sounds like you have a Grape iMac DV. Here is a link for the specs on this system: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=43099 and here is a link for different manuals, which should provide some insight: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=50015 Hope that helps.

Please report back and see if the Software Install CD/pressing the C key helped. Good luck!


----------



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey Yankee Rose

I really appreciate all the great information you have given me. One thing I am wondering about though...the keyboard that was came with the computer is a microsoft. Someone told me that I will have to buy an IMac keyboard, or it wouldn't work. Before I try to install the disk, like you told me, I would like to know about this. They are probably wrong, but I know that the IMac keyboard has special keys. What do you think? Thanks!!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello:

Here is Apple's documentation on Third Party keyboards: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=24566 It describes what keys on the Microsoft keyboard correspond to Apple's. You should be fine with your MS keyboard. You'd like it better anyway, as the iMac keyboard is notoriously small. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

Yankee Rose:

I finally got it to do something. I did what you said, and the 8.6 insignia came up. Now the mouse is frozen. I looked at the articles you told me about. Now I wonder if this mouse can be used with this keyboard. I really think the people who owned it before me may have used this board. Oh well, I am half-way there! Thanks. I will let you know when I can get the mouse to move.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Progress! Good!  I would try a different mouse perhaps. Let us know how it progresses and continued good luck!

BTW .... you will love your Mac once you get used to it. And just as a "FYI", you can install a newer operating system on it -- even Mac OS X.


----------



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

Yankee Rose:

Yes! I finally got it to do something, with the advice you gave me about the c button, or the one that the article you told me about told me to use. I put the software install disk in, and hit the restart button. The mouse was fine after that. I really think the hard drive has been wiped, and I may need the restore disk. Since I am a true blue bargain hunter, do you have any advice on getting one from somewhere other than Apple? May there is something else I could do, but when I take the disk out, it goes back to a blinking question mark. So you see...ignorant people can be converted by very intelligent, nice people! I would have never gotten this far without your help.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi cnc1000: That's what TSG is for. 

Ebay would probably be your best bet for finding older Apple operating systems. Just be careful to watch for seller's feedback ratings. If you are interested in getting OS X, let me know. There are some other sites that sell it as well.

Good luck!


----------



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

Yankee Rose:

I will let you know when I get one of those disks. I looked on E-Bay, but I think I can get it cheaper, around here. I had a guy that runs a computer repair business tell me that he would install OS 9.0 for $50. I told him I would have to think about it. Your were the one to tell be about X. He didn't say a word about it. If the system would take it, I would rather have X. I really want to fix it myself. Thanks again for your help. I will let you know.


----------



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

Yankee Rose:

I got the computer checked out. They suggested that I try a new keyboard. The one with it is not the factory board. It is a microsoft, and not equipped like the IMac keyboard. He just said that it isn't starting up like it should. We accessed some of the old information, and I got the previous owner's number. She said the computer quit working on her, and she didn't have the original keyboard. She was busy and didn't say how it quit working. What does this sound like to you? Thanks. Christine


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Sounds fishy to me, actually. I wish we knew what her definition of "quit working on her" means. Hmmmmm.

Do you have access to an iMac keyboard you could try with it? How IS it starting up?


----------



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi. It starts up with a blinking question mark on a file or folder. Since the software install has been put in there, it starts up on that, sometimes. Like I said, I got her old icons to come up once, and they came up for the service guy, yesterday. The hard drive doesn't come up, and he had to make it do so. I feel so stupid, but he said it isn't anything I'm doing wrong. I got two service opinions, and both said to try and get a proper keyboard before I go any further. Maybe that lady tried to use it with that keyboard. She said it had been her daughters, and she didn't have the old keyboard. She acted kind of put out because I called her. That's why I didn't get further info. Can you tell me what it is supposed to do when you start it up? I am muddy on that. Thanks!


----------



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

One more thing. I am going to look on Ebay for another keyboard. If I could buy a third party new one, or a used Imac board, around here, I will see If I can do that too. Do you have any opinion on whether they will work with another keyboard?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there -

It should work fine with another keyboard. My suggestion at this point, though, would be to purchase an iMac keyboard and go from there. I must say I really like the Mac keyboard shortcuts.  You will, too. Take care! 

BTW - eBay is a great place to pick one up. Good luck.


----------



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

Thanks! One more question before I go buy one. How do I know what model will fit my computer? I know they have the newer ones, and I don't want to get stuck with the wrong one! Christine


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Your system probably takes a USB keyboard - just double-check on the back of the iMac. If that's the case, make sure you get a USB iMac keyboard.

Good luck!


----------



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi, Yankee Rose. I just submitted a reply, but let me know if it went through. I don't think it is the keyboard, now. Do you know anything about unlocking the setup disk? That is what it is telling me. I went into get info for the disk, but the box wasn't checked. It may have some other disks locked. Any advice? Thanks! Christine C


----------



## Cindi (Oct 1, 2003)

Hi.
LONG time Mac user here.

You will need a Mac Keyboard; USB. It would be hard for you to find one at this point that is not USB and it should be easy I agree, to find one on eBay. Once you have that and a fully operational mouse, you should be able to easily start up from the CD and perhaps find your way around from there. 

I think if you had to call Apple, you'd perhaps find that the restore CD may not be that much money all things considered and if you have the one for that particular computer, things should then go smoothly for you. You can go on apple.com for lots of knowledge too.

Good luck.
Cindi


----------



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

Hi, Cindy, thanks for your reply. After further consideration, I have found that the keyboard will work far enough that I should be able to use it until I can find a used Imac keyboard. I do believe it is a USB. It will start up with the software install disk, but it tells me that the startup install disk is locked. Sometimes when booted up, it will show the icons from the last person who had it, along with the hard drive icon. A little more than half the other time, I will only get the software install icon. I have had it looked at once, and they said to get another keyboard before going on with it. I really think it is something else, now. Someone else suggested that either the hard drive icon has been deleted, or the hard drive maybe needs to be replaced. I am so uninformed about this computer that they could tell me nearly anything! I would rather fix it myself, unless it is something a tech needs to fix. Basically the problem I am having now is that it shows the icons off and on. Maybe I need to choose the hard drive as my startup disk. I am really unsure. I need badly to get a manual. Sorry to have written a book, thanks again, and please let me know if you can help with this. Christine C


----------



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

Many thanks to everyone who has replied. I found out that the problem was the hard drive. I am on my way now. Christine C


----------



## cnc1000 (Aug 26, 2003)

A quick note to Rose and everyone who has replied. Thanks! I got the hard drive fixed, now I need upgrade to OS 9.0 or greater for my IMAC. Rose, you said earlier that you could maybe help me when I got to this point. I would really appreciate it. Anyone else encouraged to reply too. CNC


----------

